
Stop, just do it. - johndavidback
https://medium.com/@johndavidback/stop-just-do-it-c17195042644
======
sriram_iyengar
Excellent post! The feeling of having accomplished and learnt after going
through those task lists at work or with kids or managing money is something
unexplainable & you have put it in words. Bookmarked !

